# 195/40R15



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

is it possible to get them in the states?
who do i need to go through the get them?
according to the american sites they dont exist, but i know they are available in europe


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 195/40R15 (SoCal_GLI)*

All I've been able to find (www.dunlop.de) is the 195/40-16. 
There's been a handfull of new smaller sizes coming out lately, your best bet is to keep checking the tire companies' German websites. Or keep in touch with Matt @ Tuning Zubehor.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 1999)

why not 195-45?


----------

